# Donation of Venison for good causes?



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Is there a site in Northeast ND to donate venison to jerky for troops or food pantries?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Try this link: http://www.capnd.org/sahprogram/2009 Contacts Processors.pdf


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's a story the West Fargo Pioneer just posted about venison donations: http://www.westfargopioneer.com/event/article/id/15468/


----------

